# Boca Bearing?



## mud runner (Aug 28, 2009)

Is there any different procedure for cleaning the Boca ABEC5 bearings? Since they are ceramic I wasn't sure if acetone was OK or if something else would be better to clean them out a little.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

mud runner said:


> Is there any different procedure for cleaning the Boca ABEC5 bearings? Since they are ceramic I wasn't sure if acetone was OK or if something else would be better to clean them out a little.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 Acetone is just fine brotha man. When I get them in from Boca. I always run them through heated acetone to the boiling point. gets em clean! *Disclaimer* dont try this at home with the heated acetone. We now return you to your regularly scheduled post...lol Dip


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Dipsay said:


> Acetone is just fine brotha man. When I get them in from Boca. I always run them through heated acetone to the boiling point. gets em clean! *Disclaimer* dont try this at home with the heated acetone. We now return you to your regularly scheduled post...lol Dip


Jeez, Dip, we love you bro! Don't blow your butt up!!! How in the world do you heat up acetone to the boiling point without 1) endangering you and all around you and 2) getting high as a kite?


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

ClearLakeClayt said:


> Jeez, Dip, we love you bro! Don't blow your butt up!!! How in the world do you heat up acetone to the boiling point without 1) endangering you and all around you and 2) getting high as a kite?


Just use the heavies control the light end add reflux if needed lol be safe I will not heat up my acetone.lol


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

ClearLakeClayt said:


> Jeez, Dip, we love you bro! Don't blow your butt up!!! How in the world do you heat up acetone to the boiling point without 1) endangering you and all around you and 2) getting high as a kite?


 Ancient Chinese Secret!... LOL


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Dipsay said:


> Ancient Chinese Secret!... LOL


Dipsay, that is interesting. Do you just boil it all away and the bearings end up clean? If so, that ancient Chinese this time of year could be put the small pan on the sidewalk and walk away for a couple minutes, lol.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Dipsay, that is interesting. Do you just boil it all away and the bearings end up clean? If so, that ancient Chinese this time of year could be put the small pan on the sidewalk and walk away for a couple minutes, lol.


 No, I have a couple of shot glasses. One has CLR in it the other has acetone. I have smaller shot glasses with the bases wrapped with teflon tape on top to make a seal and so the glass doesnt vibrate together and make that *high* pitch sound when I put them in the ultra sonic cleaner filled with water. That water heats up to **** near boiling point. acetone boils at a much lower temp. Once I run them through a few times theres still plenty of acetone left, but you see the grease and dirt left behind.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Dipsay,

Do do you the same thing with the ABEC 7 ones from Boca? I know they come dry lubed, but not sure how good that is.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Drundel said:


> Dipsay,
> 
> Do do you the same thing with the ABEC 7 ones from Boca? I know they come dry lubed, but not sure how good that is.


 I order mine "lube Dry" LD from the factory same as the orange seals. but I only order the ABEC#5. IMO, no need for 7's considering the cost difference.


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

Dipsay said:


> No, I have a couple of shot glasses. One has CLR in it the other has acetone. I have smaller shot glasses with the bases wrapped with teflon tape on top to make a seal and so the glass doesnt vibrate together and make that *high* pitch sound when I put them in the ultra sonic cleaner filled with water. That water heats up to **** near boiling point. acetone boils at a much lower temp. Once I run them through a few times theres still plenty of acetone left, but you see the grease and dirt left behind.


I used your 2 shot glass tecnique and apparently I did not use enough teflon tape to seal the glass. After the acetone got good and hot the vapors melted the inside of the lid on my U/C cleaner. It still works but now I can't keep an eye on things while they are cleaning. Guess I let the acetone get a bit too hot!


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

rjc1982 said:


> I used your 2 shot glass tecnique and apparently I did not use enough teflon tape to seal the glass. After the acetone got good and hot the vapors melted the inside of the lid on my U/C cleaner. It still works but now I can't keep an eye on things while they are cleaning. Guess I let the acetone get a bit too hot!


I dont use the cover bro, there will always be a little that evaporates out.


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

So you are putting acetone in the sonic cleaner??? I'm not understanding this correctly I guess. I want to use mine but don't want to blow myself up or burn the house down. Can you elaborate a little please?


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

george.maness86 said:


> So you are putting acetone in the sonic cleaner??? I'm not understanding this correctly I guess. I want to use mine but don't want to blow myself up or burn the house down. Can you elaborate a little please?


...or get stoned as a goose! Wise questions, George.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

I've got a shot glass within a shot glass. One on top of the other. The bottom one is bigger than the top one. The top one has teflon tape around the bottom portion to keep that high pitch sound from happening and it kinda seals it a little from evaporating too much. Put the acetone in, put shot glass on top of it. Fill cleaner with water, be careful not to put too much water taking account of shot glass. turn on. Have never gotten high or blown myself up yet..LOL


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

got it, it is in the sonic cleaner but kind of sealed and letting the machine do the work.


----------

